# Pigeon Hopping Up and Down While Rapidly Flapping Wings - What Does This Mean?



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Hello 🙂
I have 2 young Turkish Tumbler pigeons, about 2 months old
Sometimes one of them will start hopping up and down while rapidly flapping its wings. Its not flying, just hopping up and down and flapping its wings. I was wondering if it means anything when they do this?
Are they just stretching their wings?
Are they doing it for fun?
Or is it a sign that they’re unhappy or territorial?
Thanks 🙂
They don’t do it often, and when they do, it’s not provoked by anything. I was just sitting outside with them so they’d get used to me and one of them started doing this ‘dance’, haha.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our birds do this when they are excited, for example, when i go into the shed to feed them.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, even some of my pigeons do the same, I call it do the "helicopter" 😁!

I think they do that to stretch their wings (also my broken wing pigeon Apple does it sometimes).


----------

